# Modulo Wifi con microcontrolador embebido



## ezedemontegrande (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola!, les comento que estoy con idea de implementar un proyecto de domótica, resumidamente  implica en principio el comando de llaves y el sensado algunas variables.
La idea es poder comandar y sensar a través de Wifi.
A la hora de investigar sobre el módulo Wifi, por una cuestión de simplicidad estuve buscando módulos WiFi que tengan integrado el microcontrolador para poder hacer una implementación rápida y no perderme en detalles (soy una persona que cree que la reutilización del trabajo ajeno para lograr un objetivo final de mejor calidad  ). Encontré un módulo (RN174 de Microchip) pero me llama la atención el alto costo que tiene (USD 118) y realmente no he podido encontrar algún otro módulo de estas características. Les quería consultar si conocen algún otro módulo que pueda conseguirse para este tipo de implementación.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 5, 2014)

Ya buscaste un Arduino con WIFI?


----------



## jmth (Sep 5, 2014)

Quizás una Raspberry Pi, fijo que sale más barata que un Arduino original con wifi. Además le conectas el receptor de 2 o 3 euros al usb y andando.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Sep 6, 2014)

Necesito que la placa sea de tamaño pequeño, por eso estaba buscando un módulo Wifi con micro embebido que no sea de propósito general y para desarrollo, como lo son Arduino o Raspberry Pi. Lo que necesito es un placa que tenga sólo la funcionalidad de con conectar con wifi para recibir y enviar muy pocos datos binarios. 

De todas formas, gracias por las respuestas, voy a seguir investigando y si lo resuelvo comento a que llegué para que forme parte del foro.

Saludos


----------



## jmth (Sep 6, 2014)

Como las placas Xbee? Se me asemejan un poco caras, pero en tamaño y funcionalidad es lo que describes.

Lo próximo es buscar en ebay y similares placas chinas de imitación.


----------



## AG-1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Te podría servir este  modulo:
 TLN13UA06


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 6, 2014)

Buscaste módulos cc3000 de texas? (creo que ahora hay una versión más nueva cc3200):
http://www.ti.com/lsds/ti/wireless_connectivity/embedded_wi-fi/overview.page?paramCriteria=no

Este parece parece integrar micro (cortex m4) + WiFi, con componentes nuevos (todavía no disponibles comercialmente):
http://www.ti.com/tool/cc3200-launchxl
Sale U$S 30, quizás lo podes comprar directamente del sitio de Texas y te lo envían gratis (al menos yo compré algunas herramientas el año pasado y no me lo cobraron, llegó en 1 semana por fedex).
Después si hay problemas o no para entrarlo en Argentina.... no se como está la cosa ahora.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Sep 9, 2014)

jmth, estás en lo correcto en que las placas Xbee son el tipo que estoy buscando. Estuve averiguando y sólo consigo en el país la placa wifi pero no el módulo USB para configurarla, traerla de afuera es bastante complicado por la situación de Argentina.
AG-1, el módulo que mencionás es un módulo transparente, es decir que transforma el paquete de datos WiFi en datos seriales, para usarlo tendría que utilizar un pic para recibir los datos y convertirlos en salidas binarias, lo mismo para enviar datos a la PC. La verdad que no tenía ganas de meterme con este embrollo, estaba buscando una solución más simple.
Ardogan, el módulo de Texas parece interesante, estoy viendo si lo consigo en el país.

Les agradezco a todos la colaboración.

Por mi parte les cuento que conseguí el módulo RN-171-XV de Microchip que más económico que el que mencioné antes. El tema es que no consigo el módulo USB. Por lo que puedo leer en el manual de configuración adjunto se puede configurar a través de WiFi, pero como el vocabulario es muy informático (y yo soy muy electrónico) estoy tratando de terminar de entender si es posible.

Saludos!


----------

